# 600-pound black bear shot in UP



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

600-pound black bear shot in Upper Peninsula

When 23-year-old Brett Rickard joined his father in the Upper Peninsula on their first bear hunt, he didn't know what to expect. But he didn't think he would kill a 600-pound black bear that is one of the biggest ever taken in the state.	

http://www.freep.com/sports/outdoors/bear30_20031030.htm


----------



## stevebrandle (Jan 23, 2000)

That's pretty awsome! 
Everyone involved should be very proud of that bear.

Has the skull been green scored? I would think it should make B & C.

Anyone have some pictures??


----------



## bbrbenson (Oct 30, 2003)

This is Brett Rickard the young man who shot this behemoth bear. Thanks to Cameron Bros. for their hard work and dedication. This whole experience has been a whirl wind for me. The magnitude of such an experience is still sinking in. If anyone has any questions or wants a ref. for Cameron and Sons send me an email,
Brett


----------



## wildchild (Apr 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bbrbenson _
> *This is Brett Rickard the young man who shot this behemoth bear. Thanks to Cameron Bros. for their hard work and dedication. This whole experience has been a whirl wind for me. The magnitude of such an experience is still sinking in. If anyone has any questions or wants a ref. for Cameron and Sons send me an email,
> Brett *


 Good JoB!!!!! 

Just post a picture of it will ya?


----------



## bbrbenson (Oct 30, 2003)

I just posted a great picture here on this webpage of the bear under bear pictures, working on more
Brett


----------



## wildchild (Apr 10, 2003)

OH MAN!!!  Lucky dawg! 
Big congrats too ya


----------



## stevebrandle (Jan 23, 2000)

Holy Wah!!!  

That's a porker for sure.


----------



## wildchild (Apr 10, 2003)

what are you going to do with it? full mount? rug? do you have any plans?
I am about as excited as if i shot the thing myself LOL


----------



## Melon (Feb 22, 2002)

That thing is a monster!


----------



## bbrbenson (Oct 30, 2003)

I am having a full open mouth rug done for the bear. I could not afford nor would I know where to put a full mount. That would be like having a Christmas tree in my house year round. Maybe if I had some lodge with a great room. It is exciting and I am glad you find joy in the success. This is a testimony to MI bear hunting not just me. You would have to go to Alaska, BC for a bigger BB.
Brett


----------



## bbrbenson (Oct 30, 2003)

As for the skull score it is at 20 right now, 1 inch shy of BandC. The bear also had small paws relative to it's size. Numbers don't make a trophy though
Brett


----------



## wildchild (Apr 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bbrbenson _
> *As for the skull score it is at 20 right now, 1 inch shy of BandC. The bear also had small paws relative to it's size. Numbers don't make a trophy though
> Brett *


Looking at the picture you have a trophy no matter what the #'s are.


----------



## SpringCreek Rock (Jun 10, 2003)

Let me welcome you to the forum bbrbenson, as i think i know your rel name but my memeroy is getting bad lack of sleep,
You sure know how to come on here with a bag don't you.
hey good story that you put in the paper as well, hey send me a private message with your phone number just in case ?
We sent you out some picture cd's today enjoy them as well.
Well injoy what you have taken which I'm sure you will till the end.
and thanks again.


----------



## Walligator (Mar 30, 2003)

Brett, congrats! What an awesome bear! 

Walligator


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Thanks for the post and congratulations.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

First off welcome to the site.

Second fantastic bear. What a hawg.


----------



## Big Game (Feb 7, 2002)

Welcome to the site and congrats on the nice bear. That one is a keeper.


----------



## vandermi (Jun 6, 2003)

Great bear!

I also had a great experience with Cameron and Sons for my first hunt this year as well. 

I took a huge boar as well with them and had the hunt of a lifetime! I really enjoyed taking mine with my .454 pistol.

My bear was also mentioned in the article and as I understand it a followup arcticle will be printed with greater detail of my experience on my first Michigan Black Bear hunt.

That is one nice bear Brett!!!!!

Mike


----------



## SpringCreek Rock (Jun 10, 2003)

Nice big bruser Brett.


----------



## SpringCreek Rock (Jun 10, 2003)

I'm working on putting a little photo thing together now, and when it is done will pass along the link for you all to look at and enjoy. but right now it has been very busy.


----------

